# Just get a bottle Electrostatically clean them what a gemologist used to clean gemsto



## Ken_Riser (Dec 18, 2017)

Electrostatically clean them what a gemologist uses to clean gemstones bottles ha go look wendles rock shop she will show u they looked brand new small cooker pot bottle in watch the show Sparks flying all over chemical look like molten lava while it's cooking bottle you can put ya hand in it while cleaning cookers 20 must buy chemical it's amazing how bottles comr out windles rock shop gemoligist bartlesville Oklahoma gemoligist go see if his daughters still running  it's friggin cool as hell or find out what pots called gemoligist electrostatically cleaner no safer and nothing touches what my bottles looked like bur

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm really having a time figuring out what you're trying to tell us, Ken.  Instead, all I can see is one of my teachers from many years ago "bleeding all over" my schoolwork.  With each passing day, i thank God that I had the tough-as-leather teachers in my formative years.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 19, 2017)

Sandchip, typing on a phone is very difficult; while it's free advertising that it always says 'sent from my...phone' on emails and posts from most smart-phones, it's also a good warning of 'yes, he used tiny, highly-sensitive buttons to type out this paragraph, so be warned of ensuing errors.' What I think he meant was:

_Here's a way to clean bottles: Electrostatically clean them. That's the process that a gemologist uses to clean gemstones. Bottles? Ha! Easy. Go look at [wendles???] rock-shop. She will show you that they looked brand new after immersing them in a small 'cooker-pot'; put the bottle in and watch the show: Sparks flying all over. The chemical looks like molten lava while it's cooking the bottle, but you can put your hand in it while cleaning. [Leave it in the?] cookers for just 20 [minutes], but you must buy the chemical as it's amazing how bottles come out. Just go to windles[???] rock shop. he's a gemologist in Bartlesville, Oklahoma. Go see if his daughters are still running it, as it's friggin cool as Hell; or find out what the pots are called by gemologists. It's made electrostatically cleaner [I'm afraid that the following was too unclear for me: no safer and nothing touches what my bottles looked like bur????]_

As for how this works, I'm not sure it's safe on all glass. Gemstones have organised, crystaline structures-- they exude strength and endurance-- like a scaffold. Glass, though, is never a total solid. Its structure is unorganised and fluidic-- with longer periods of time: it isn't a very good scaffold of atoms, basically, as it's just a messy conglomeration-- like an elephant fell on the scaffold). 

While I have no knowledge of this process, as I'm not sure it can do anything but remove dirt (electricity), I don't think it's either safe for bottles or useful for re-mediating 'sick glass' as it's unaffectionately known.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 19, 2017)

I understand completely.  I also understand the practice of proofreading as well.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Dec 30, 2017)

Spirit Bear said:


> Sandchip, typing on a phone is very difficult; while it's free advertising that it always says 'sent from my...phone' on emails and posts from most smart-phones, it's also a good warning of 'yes, he used tiny, highly-sensitive buttons to type out this paragraph, so be warned of ensuing errors.' What I think he meant was:
> 
> _Here's a way to clean bottles: Electrostatically clean them. That's the process that a gemologist uses to clean gemstones. Bottles? Ha! Easy. Go look at [wendles???] rock-shop. She will show you that they looked brand new after immersing them in a small 'cooker-pot'; put the bottle in and watch the show: Sparks flying all over. The chemical looks like molten lava while it's cooking the bottle, but you can put your hand in it while cleaning. [Leave it in the?] cookers for just 20 [minutes], but you must buy the chemical as it's amazing how bottles come out. Just go to windles[???] rock shop. he's a gemologist in Bartlesville, Oklahoma. Go see if his daughters are still running it, as it's friggin cool as Hell; or find out what the pots are called by gemologists. It's made electrostatically cleaner [I'm afraid that the following was too unclear for me: no safer and nothing touches what my bottles looked like bur????]_
> 
> ...


It's static electricity Yu need a physics class it uses static to make look better than new what s gemologist uses to polish gems precious now how can that be live and learn call Wendel's rock shop or any gemoligist they'll give Yu name of. Machine that uses static shocks and a chemical that is liquid to clean bottles so it is simply like the little schock of static Yu get while dragging your shoes on carpet on a dry climate or building 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Dec 30, 2017)

Ken_Riser said:


> It's static electricity Yu need a physics class it uses static to make look better than new what s gemologist uses to polish gems precious now how can that be live and learn call Wendel's rock shop or any gemoligist they'll give Yu name of. Machine that uses static shocks and a chemical that is liquid to clean bottles so it is simply like the little schock of static Yu get while dragging your shoes on carpet on a dry climate or building
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


Yu can actually put your hand in liquid while it's tossing around in the cooker it looks evil as heck tho watching it boil steam and Sparks flying all around it's harmless as hell ?

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Beshires1 (Feb 16, 2019)

I think he is talkin bout a Ionic Jewlery Cleaner...somethin like this https://www.amazon.com/Speed-Brite-Turbo-Ionic-Cleaner/dp/B003GF2VXA


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 17, 2019)

I can't under stand either, that tapatalk must have it all messed up. no periods at the end of any sentences, all one big mumno jumbo?


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 20, 2019)

Ken_Riser said:


> It's static electricity Yu need a physics class it uses static to make look better than new what s gemologist uses to polish gems precious now how can that be live and learn call Wendel's rock shop or any gemoligist they'll give Yu name of. Machine that uses static shocks and a chemical that is liquid to clean bottles so it is simply like the little schock of static Yu get while dragging your shoes on carpet on a dry climate or building
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk



Any chance you'd post a before and after on one of your bottles that's been through the process?   i'd love to see what it does/how well it works.

Jim G


----------

